# what do do with empty gas bottles



## Teutone

I have a few empty calor bottles which ended up with me but I never paid any deposit etc.

What to do with these? Just bring them back?


----------



## donkey too

stick thm on lea bay at a tenner a time and they will snap your hands off.


----------



## Teutone

donkey too said:


> stick thm on lea bay at a tenner a time and they will snap your hands off.



seriously? How much deposit do you need to put down for renting a bottle?


----------



## vwalan

flogas over 11kg bottles deposit is nil.


----------



## donkey too

vwalan said:


> flogas over 11kg bottles deposit is nil.



never knew that. we live and learn. But there were three red calor on fleabay last week and they all sold fast. D|on't know what calor charge as i fill my own. I have noticed at our local Farm show that they make pretty decent bar B's as well. Have toyed with the idea of making a camp oven out of one. LOL


----------



## vwalan

have a flo gas depot at the end of my road . they do have autogas there but its right outside their office . if i drive to another garage its actually cheaper to use the flogas bottles. flogas auto gas is only 73.4 at the moment . shame as that would be cheap.


----------



## AuldTam

You could put them on your local Freecycle site for a fellow camper to pick up..I'm not 100% certain, but I don't think your actually allowed to sell them as they remain property of.


----------



## Teutone

AuldTam said:


> You could put them on your local Freecycle site for a fellow camper to pick up..I'm not 100% certain, but I don't think your actually allowed to sell them as they remain property of.



I don't want to make money but will be happy if I can pass them on to somebody who saves a few £££.

I have not had good experience with freecycle. Semi-traders turning up, or nobody tunring up and don't bother ringing you and I have stayed at home all afternoon.
Or you get loads and loads of funny questions.


----------



## Channelcrosser

I have several Calor Gas bottles that I have paid the deposit on. Calor will not refund you if you don't have the receipt which I lost years ago. I think Calor are being a bit stupid here and probably just to return their head in the sand attitude I will tip them into the metal skip at the rubbish tip (unless I can get some cash on eBay)


----------



## tugga

If you don't want to make money on them, just take them back to a friendly gas supplier and hand them over!  I am sure that Caolor Gas must have loads of gas bottles missing if people are not returning them.

Cheryl


----------



## vwalan

you will probably find that they dont get chucked in the skips .usually the rubbish place collects them and gives calor a shout when they have a few. you shouls have a 50 yr refill agreement .it actually isnt like a proper deposit. you can get all the info on the calor web site. gas bottles arent suposed to go to landfill or be scrapped . most scrap yards wont take them.


----------



## Mad Manx

They make excellent Braziers  but you need to be careful  making it !
 I had mine converted by local black smith who is pressure vessel trained


----------



## sledge

Made one of the big red ones onto a waste oil heater now I heat my garage for free .


----------



## scampa

According to their website, Calor charge a "Refill Agreement Charge" of £29.99 for their cylinders if you don't have one to exchange!  So it's not surprising that people snap them up if they have the chance.  In their small print Calor say that you're not supposed to sell them, but you'd obviously be doing the buyer a favour by saving him some money.

If you don't want to sell or give them to others, I _think_ you can just return them to any stockist, but will not receive anything in return.

Scrapyards don't usually accept them as they class them as pressurised containers, even when empty.  If you dump them in a skip, you may cause problems for firefighters and locals if someone decides to set fire to the skip (as they frequently do!).

As mentioned, there is also a demand for some empty cylinders from those that want to make their own woodburners etc.

https://secure.calor.co.uk/ordercalorcylinders/default.asp?PageType=propane


----------



## elainekirk

These days when I am looking for a site for elsan/laundry/shower I use The UK Camp Site for Tent and Caravan Campers in the UK  as I have done since our canvas days because I like the reviews as a guide about how good the site is.... but I digress, I am sure if you offered them on there you would be more likely to get responses from peep who actually need a cylinder rather than wan t to make a quick buck out of your generosity


----------



## vwalan

hi. have you really read the agreement as mine says i can return the bottle to a nominated outlet and get a refund of a proportion of the refill agreement. 
ref. section 7 on page two.


----------



## scampa

vwalan said:


> hi. have you really read the agreement as mine says i can return the bottle to a nominated outlet and get a refund of a proportion of the refill agreement.
> ref. section 7 on page two.



I'd forgotten about that, but I assume you need to have kept your "refill agreement" receipt and hand it in for any refunds?  I always just seemed to find empties to exchange, so never had any paperwork for my cylinders.


----------



## AuldTam

Teutone said:


> I don't want to make money but will be happy if I can pass them on to somebody who saves a few £££.
> 
> I have not had good experience with freecycle. Semi-traders turning up, or nobody tunring up and don't bother ringing you and I have stayed at home all afternoon.
> Or you get loads and loads of funny questions.



yeah I've had similar experiences..I just leave the stuff on the front path now and tell them to collect it, if they don't show I just put it in the bin on collection day, at least i've tried to recycle.


----------



## n brown

as far as a refund goes forget it,the agreement runs out pretty quick. as for making burners,whip the top off,in the open air[not your top,the bottle's] and fill with water,tip out just eough to allow the first cut.better safe than smithereens.i welded a petrol tank once that even though i'd washed it out still gave a little explosion every time i sparked up,seems to have absorbed the petrol into the metal. i did hear that bottle burners are galvanised and give out poison fumes when heated,but who cares as long as you're warm?


----------



## grumpyengraver

tugga said:


> If you don't want to make money on them, just take them back to a friendly gas supplier and hand them over!  I am sure that Caolor Gas must have loads of gas bottles missing if people are not returning them.
> 
> Cheryl



Calor wont take them back unless you have the receipt, also the return deposit reduces after the first year and disapears completly after a few years, thast why they are dumped or taken to the tip.
Years ago Calor would change one size bottle for another, ie if you went from a caravan and used a small bottle changed the caravan to a static one and wanted a large bottle, but they dont do that now.

I think the depost these days is closs on £35, makes that first bottle expensive.

Grumpyengraver
Tony
:mad1:


----------



## vindiboy

Don't bother trying to get a refund on the bottles, it won't happen unless you have only had them for a few weeks and still have the "rental agreement ", you are best off trying to sell them at a boot sale, I know you aren't supposed to sell them but this is real world we are talking about, In the CCC club magazine recently  Calor were bemoaning the fact that hundreds of bottles had gone missing  and they thought they were getting into scrap yards  via the [ you know who's ] good I say , if they honoured the rental  refund  system  fairer they would get more returned to them


----------



## Smaug

vindiboy said:


> Don't bother trying to get a refund on the bottles, it won't happen unless you have only had them for a few weeks and still have the "rental agreement ", you are best off trying to sell them at a boot sale, I know you aren't supposed to sell them but this is real world we are talking about, In the CCC club magazine recently  Calor were bemoaning the fact that hundreds of bottles had gone missing  and they thought they were getting into scrap yards  via the [ you know who's ] good I say , if they honoured the rental  refund  system  fairer they would get more returned to them



Abso-bloody-lutely! I tried taking one back many years ago, I didn't have the receipt, but even if I had the % return after a year or so was minimal. I mean, the bottles obviuosly only last a few months don't they?  That's why they are always in such good condition & never rusty or repainted . . . 

A smaller deposit & honoured without receipt for any reuseable bottle would see all bottles returned - oh & a few knicked too. There's always a down side isn't there?


----------



## Teutone

I am only making such a fuss because I few years back I LOST my deposit to Homebase when they decided to cut their ties with
Calor. Despite I had a copy of the rental agreement whith my deposit, Homebase refused to refund my money and told me to go to Calor. Needless to say Calor didn't want to refund it either and told me to get the money of Homebase who initially took if off me.


----------



## AuldTam

I stopped by our recycling depot today and asked the guy if they took old calor gas bottles. They do and have a locked storage cage for them, guy says a calor truck stops by every now and again and picks them up.


----------



## Deleted member 967

When I was a Calor dealer I had 20 empty bottles stolen.  They only took empties, not full ones.  I had to pay Calor 50% over the hire charge for each one, because I had lost them from my bottle stock.

The Calor hire agreement is with Calor Gas Ltd not the dealer, so they should and will refund.  However the hire agreement refund is on a sliding scale over a number of years, so if you have been a customer for years then there is no refund.

A dealer gets a stock of bottles and if he puts one out on a hire agreement he produces that agreement to Calor to get a replacement bottle in stock.  I would try a local dealer as he would probably welcome some reserve bottles.

John


----------



## vwalan

the calor shop is saying 29.99 for the refill agreement (deposit). 
use flogas . no deposit on over 11kg bottles . well it is down here so that and cheaper gas may be worth giving them a go.


----------



## sean rua

I too was at a recycling centre/scrap yard today, when a well-spoken, middleclass person enquired whether they accept gas bottles. The reply was "yes".

sean rua.


----------



## scampa

When I  last called at scrapyards there were signs saying "No pressurised containers accepted" with a list including empty gas-cylinders, used fire-extinguishers etc,  so it looks like some will and some won't take them.


----------



## Mastodon

My local recycling centre takes gas bottles, they also "exchange" for different types if you ask nicely... I've chopped up a few to make woodburners for patio heating and currently have one lined up to make an air reciever for my compressor. Needless to say you need to take care when working with containers which may be pressurised with flammable liquid...:scared:


----------

